# The Cops Shooting Black People & Race/Gun Stuff Thread



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 23, 2014)

> Black students at Oberlin College with failing grades are demanding a free pass due to the recent events surrounding Michael Brown, Eric Garner and the ?Black Lives Matter? protests.
> 
> In a related report by the Inquisitr, black students at Columbia University and even Harvard Law requested an extension for semester final exams due to being ?traumatized? by the grand jury rulings, riots and shootings.
> 
> ...





Thoughts?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2014)

"Opportunists who wasted their study time raging on twitter demand free pass"

Once feelings become a way to pass classes, graduating from such a place will be meaningless.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> "Opportunists who wasted their study time raging on twitter demand free pass"
> 
> Once feelings become a way to pass classes, graduating from such a place will be meaningless.



They already became irrelevant once colleges knew how to milk them and the jobs were no longer there.

Also, Zaru came to this thread fast.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> "Opportunists who wasted their study time raging on twitter demand free pass"
> 
> Once feelings become a way to pass classes, graduating from such a place will be meaningless.



Oberlin College is a private liberal arts college. LOL ok we can let them pass. Not like they will be successful anyway. In fact pass everyone there.


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2014)

Keep on confirming peoples bais ^ (use bro).


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 23, 2014)

all lives matter.

Fuck the racists who support such a movement


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Is that before or after the Walmart tractor-trailer crashed into him?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

Lol

Why are they always looking for some sort of hand out?

Fucking walking pity parties.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 23, 2014)

They're just want to take advantage of this situation to not study and have an easy promotion to the next class


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

Honestly why is this even news?

Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them", but this is just too much.

You were failing before the incident


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> Honestly why is this even news?
> 
> Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them", but this is just too much.
> 
> You were failing before the incident



I can get pretty racy / xenophoby or whatever but you gotta try to argue for your shit...

It's easy to argue southern europeans are corrupt and inept at having a democracy, but black people "milking it?" seems a bit harsh.

I mean there is countless evidence to suggest that a circle of poverty is being imposed on black people in the states, affirmative actions and shit like that is just an attempt to soften long lasting social ramificasitions of white men who built cities in a manner that kept black people down.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 23, 2014)

This is a bunch of bullshit, there making up excuses.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2014)

There are generally two types of blacks in collage, the ones that worked hard for scholarships , and other who were accepted to fill a quota and were carried by the no child left behind program. I seriously doubt its the former asking for this.


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 23, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> There are generally two types of blacks in collage, the ones that worked hard for scholarships , and other who were accepted to fill a quota and were carried by the no child left behind program. I seriously doubt its the former asking for this.



I may have to take back my previous post.

Not familiar with the american university and the "stereotypes" who inhabit them.


----------



## Suit (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> Honestly why is this even news?
> 
> Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them", but this is just too much.
> 
> You were failing before the incident



Okay like, usually I would say that that is terribly generalizing. However, whites have no way of taking advantage of situations that "wronged" them, so there's that. Whites are too busy wronging others and stuff.


----------



## smoker San (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> Honestly why is this even news?
> 
> Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them", but this is just too much.
> 
> You were failing before the incident



Stop generalizing. It's obvious they don't care about Brown or any of those cases.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> Honestly why is this even news?
> 
> Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them", but this is just too much.
> 
> You were failing before the incident



Choa you're a shitty poster and I'm gonna take every opportunity I can to remind you of this


----------



## Fujita (Dec 23, 2014)

w-

what 

I could understand professors giving extensions to people who were heavily involved with protests 

but saying that nobody in the college should fail? That's absurd


----------



## Marth6789 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well I go to an HBCU and i do not see anything of the sort here...
What the fuck kind of reporting is this...

I mean why the fuck would you want a C anyway?
You can fail and earn a better grade next semester


----------



## Suit (Dec 23, 2014)

Fujita said:


> I could understand professors giving extensions to people who were heavily involved with protests



Food isn't going to grow itself for a day while the farmers protest. Bridges and roads aren't going to build themselves for a day while the construction workers protest. People's health isn't going to take care of them for a day while the doctors protest. The bank isn't going to accept deposits and withdrawals for a day while the bankers protest.

So why the fuck should a college professor re-work his schedule to fit a worthless student's protest schedule to his own?


----------



## Marth6789 (Dec 23, 2014)

Not to mention that who ever reported this shit is making all black students look bad, cause you know america somehow puts the mentality of a minority of black students on the whole population of black students.

Also I really don't want to hear people say anything about AA in schools when harvards average grade is a fucking A...


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Not sure why they want to feed the right such a delicious story.  All I can do is shake my head.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 23, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> I may have to take back my previous post.
> 
> Not familiar with the american university and the "stereotypes" who inhabit them.



The educational system, caters towards not underachievers, but people who don't value their education. The Ohio Graduation Test, you needed something like 40% on each test to pass, and its a pretty easy test, I remember for the written test they asked you what was a life changing experience as a child, and I wrote down when Time Warner changed the channels numbers and I couldn't find anything for for a week, and still passed. Yet a bulk of the students took 3 years trying to pass it. They simply didn't care, highschool was a daycare center for them.

Alot university's feel the need to fill a diversity quota, giving out scholarships to people who are not the most well qualified.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 23, 2014)

"Black Livers Matter"

Black market organ stealing campaign slogan


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> Honestly why is this even news?
> 
> *Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them"*, but this is just too much.
> 
> You were failing before the incident



lol wut?? Is this a joke post?  You realize the vocal minority does not represent the majority right?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 23, 2014)

baconbits said:


> Not sure why they want to feed the right such a delicious story.  All I can do is shake my head.



It's not just "the right" that values hard work. Most Tennessee Democrats are too damned busy working to "protest". "Protest" doesn't pay the bills. Jobless, spineless little no-hopes protest. Men and Women work for what they own.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> It's not just "the right" that values hard work. Most Tennessee Democrats are too damned busy working to "protest". "Protest" doesn't pay the bills. Jobless, spineless little no-hopes protest. Men and Women work for what they own.



How beautifully objectivist. Ayn Rand approves, and so do I.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 23, 2014)

...what...?

I don't see why they should get a free pass. It's not like something directly happened to them...


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2014)

Re: The topic, I have to say were I a professor, it would depend on how you framed it.

"I've been traumatized, I need more time to heal my broken heart"? You should've studied, you piece of shit. Exam is tomorrow.

"I was participating in current events?"

I'd totally buy that. That's an important thing for scholars to do. Ivory-tower intellectualism without real-world experience means next to nothing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 23, 2014)

how the fuck do you fail liberal arts...?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 23, 2014)

If they are actually arguing for this I'm not surprised they are failing classes. You have to be a certain level of moron to think that you deserve a free pass through college. They may as well just argue that a diploma should be handed to them for existing.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> Re: The topic, it would depend on how you framed it.
> 
> "I've been traumatized, I need more time to heal my broken heart"
> 
> ...



To know how to word it takes a rare kind of wisdom around age 30.  Let alone "college age"


----------



## Oceania (Dec 23, 2014)

wanting a free pass because of skin color? 

sorry Im white I didn't get a free pass when I was failing classes. 

Please fucking stop, just fucking stop.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> Honestly why is this even news?
> 
> Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them", but this is just too much.
> 
> You were failing before the incident


What a retarded reaction to this.

It's blatantly obvious they're just using the controversial topic of Mike Brown's death (and Eric's too) just for the sake of justifying their lazy behaviour. It's got nothing to do with the entire race as you imply in your post.

Stop posting.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Oceania said:


> wanting a free pass because of skin color?
> 
> sorry Im white I didn't get a free pass when I was failing classes.
> 
> Please fucking stop, just fucking stop.



You should probably learn to read and kill one of your parents because in the article it says for every student meaning more than blacks or coloreds.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> how the fuck do you fail liberal arts...?



Why the fuck you use a size 1 font?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 23, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Why the fuck you use a size 1 font?



Because I could.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 23, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> how the fuck do you fail liberal arts...?


Being extremely lazy can achieve things mankind has never witnessed before.

Such as failing liberal arts.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> how the fuck do you fail liberal arts...?



To be fair, with the right (or better put, wrong) professor/examiner, any subject can be hard to pass


----------



## Oceania (Dec 23, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> You should probably learn to read and kill one of your parents because in the article it says for every student meaning more than blacks or coloreds.



"wah  wah I was too busy protesting to study, I was to busy being 'traumatized" by the death of a stranger I didn't even know." 




I'll admit I missed the part on every student. Also your attitude is horrible.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 23, 2014)

> ?Imagine if you had to tell your grandkids, ?I didn?t go out and fight  for what is right because I had to go finish a chemistry final,'? said  Oberlin student senator Nick Canavan, according to the WCPO.


Asking to get good grades regardless is sort of missing the point isn't it?  So much for convictions.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> It's not just "the right" that values hard work. Most Tennessee Democrats are too damned busy working to "protest". "Protest" doesn't pay the bills. Jobless, spineless little no-hopes protest. Men and Women work for what they own.



That's all true.  When did I argue the contrary?


----------



## Oceania (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry they made the choice and they should have full understanding that choices have consequences.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 23, 2014)

I would think if you remove all consequences involved with doing a protest then it loses much of its meaning.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I'll admit I missed the part on every student. Also your attitude is horrible.



Your reading comprehension is slow, bitch.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 23, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Your reading comprehension is slow, bitch.



wow look people he called someone a bitch on the internet!!! 

whoa he's such a hard ass.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2014)

Oceania said:


> But for real though what is your opinion on this article?



Honestly they're students. You have to be either young, ignorant, or thick-headed to not understand students looking for a break to get better grades. They were told no and that's it. So either they drop out of school and start paying on their debts, or retake the class(es) over in summer school. No other way to look at this other than a bigoted viewpoint.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree with everyone here, this is just a cop out excuse.   Some of us still attended classes during 9/11, even when we could see the chaos happening live.

Besides, the Mike Brown and Eric Gardner incidences happened before Fall 2014 classes took place.  So if they were that outraged, then they should not have signed up for classes or audited them until they were able to attend classes again.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2014)

I love how the article said "free pass."

People were silly to skip out on finals for the protests. This was actually a problem at some of my uni as well. There was a walk out on the last day of class, but some of us cannot afford to do that.


----------



## SLB (Dec 23, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> I agree with everyone here, this is just a cop out excuse.   Some of us still attended classes during 9/11, even when we could see the chaos happening live.
> 
> Besides, the Mike Brown and Eric Gardner incidences happened before Fall 2014 classes took place.  So if they were that outraged, then they should not have signed up for classes or audited them until they were able to attend classes again.



that's... actually a fair point now that i think on it. especially with regards to how some are milking the mike brown incident as something personally tragic. if it wasn't tragic enough to stop your enrollment and tuition payments, not sure why it would be a huge hit to you now.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> I can get pretty racy / xenophoby or whatever but you gotta try to argue for your shit...
> 
> It's easy to argue southern europeans are corrupt and inept at having a democracy, but black people "milking it?" seems a bit harsh.
> 
> I mean there is countless evidence to suggest that a circle of poverty is being imposed on black people in the states, affirmative actions and shit like that is just an attempt to soften long lasting social ramificasitions of white men who built cities in a manner that kept black people down.


Dude, they're citing a situation that has no direct effect on them as a reason for their failing grades.

If that's not milking it then I don't know what is.



Parallax said:


> Choa you're a shitty poster and I'm gonna take every opportunity I can to remind you of this



Am I supposed to care or...?



Jagger said:


> What a retarded reaction to this.
> 
> It's blatantly obvious they're just using the controversial topic of Mike Brown's death (and Eric's too) just for the sake of justifying their lazy behaviour. It's got nothing to do with the entire race as you imply in your post.
> 
> Stop posting.



Okay

Act like black people don't pull the race card at any given opportunity then, if you're that naive.


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> Dude, they're citing a situation that has no direct effect on them as a reason for their failing grades.
> 
> If that's not milking it then I don't know what is.
> 
> ...



You got blacks yourself included in this thread that see this shit for what it is stop generalizing muthafuca before you get these handzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2014)

So tell me what _you_ see

I don't see anything but a bunch of other blacks using something that doesn't affect them personally and something they weren't/aren't involved in as an excuse for failing their classes.


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> So tell me what _you_ see
> 
> I don't see anything but a bunch of other blacks using something that doesn't affect them personally and something they weren't/aren't involved in as an excuse for failing their classes.



..........


You don't seem to realize I'm not disagreeing with you on the situation at hand but generalizing an entire race of people is not fun that's all I'm saying.

Pretty simple to get man.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> So tell me what _you_ see
> 
> I don't see anything but a bunch of other blacks using something that doesn't affect them personally and something they weren't/aren't involved in as an excuse for failing their classes.



Gino's point is that you shouldn't generalize.  I'm black and I wouldn't have done this.  Others feel the same way.  These peoples' words only represent their positions, not ours or the entire culture's.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 23, 2014)

I had a nervous break-down in Junior year of high school that went untreated and I ended up nearly flunking out despite being a straight A student before that.  If I had flunked out, that would have been on my head; regardless of my mental state, the fact of the matter is that I wasn't up to snuff and I didn't deserve higher grades than what I got.

Though frankly, I'm convinced that the only reason I didn't flunk out is because some of my teachers took pity on me.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2014)

Choa said:


> So tell me what _you_ see
> 
> I don't see anything but a bunch of other blacks using something that doesn't affect them personally and something they weren't/aren't involved in as an excuse for failing their classes.



Looks like some of them didn't attend class during exams though. So it becomes a little bit of a gray area. I still think it was silly, but I see the argument.


----------



## emachina (Dec 24, 2014)

*PSA encourages kids to steal guns!*

By Jessica Chasmar - The Washington Times - Monday, December 22, 2014
A startling new anti-gun ad released by a San Francisco-based production company encourages children to commit a series of crimes by stealing their parents? guns and turning them over to school officials, The Daily Caller reported Monday.

Sleeper 13 Productions released the controversial video on Dec. 13. It shows a pouty, young boy wandering into his parents? bedroom, stealing a handgun out of their dresser drawer and then shoving it into his backpack.




So, to keep people safe from guns, let's encourage underage children with no handgun experience to steal a gun, put in in a backpack with no safety precautions on it, ride the bus to school, and carry a concealed and prohibited weapon onto a school campus. 

That's what? Six felonies. And an incredible risk of accidental discharge and death of other students.

Fucking brilliant!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw an Alex Jones video covering this


----------



## BashFace (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol can't bring steel lunchboxes to school. Definitely can't bring guns to school. Definitely can't bring a gun to school unless you give it to your teacher. No not give it to her like shoot her like hand the gun in to her for safety and security reasons. Yeah steal it from your parents for security reasons. Ok now that you've brought the gun into school I think you're trying to commit a mass murder/killing spree. 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## brolmes (Dec 24, 2014)

you people are all so very fucking retarded


----------



## emachina (Dec 24, 2014)

brolmes said:


> you people are all so very fucking retarded



Okay.


Well, anyways, here's the actual video
[YOUTUBE]1XJp5OJ845[/YOUTUBE]

So far I count:
1) Stealing a firearm
2) Illegal transport of a firearm.
3) illegally carrying a concealed weapon.
4) Brandishing a firearm.
5) Bringing a gun onto school property.
6) Child endangerment.
7) Minor in possession of a firearm.
8) Some form of trafficking stolen property.
9) And reading a crappy manga during class.

Nothing like brainwashing an impressionable mind by encouraging them to commit numerous felonies in one day. If the kid doesn't feel safe living in a house with a gun, just wait till he hits juvie


----------



## brolmes (Dec 24, 2014)

i've already seen it and it's a great video

it shows how irrational anti-gun people are in a way that's just dramatic enough to get the point across to the average goon who might have been on the fence

it builds a bit of tension cause it looks like he might be going to shoot up the school because he has such terrifyingly easy access to his blatantly evil mother's scary weapon of murderdoom.. then it just slaps you sideways with the unexpected revelation that this kid is actually just some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) retard who's scared of his own mom being able to defend her own home in a world full of people who are just as unreasonable and emotionally driven to do thoughtless things as her brain damaged son is.. mom pls i beg of u, all this black on black crime that you are personally involved in has to stop! you've massacred enough innocent people!

it tries to say "omg we should ban guns so the kind of thing this kid is doing doesn't have to happen!"

but what it really says is "uh maybe we should train kids to not be naive chickenshits who are inexperienced with and scared of guns, so hopefully they don't grow up to be incompetent and irresponsible cowards who have so little understanding of the role that guns play in making their lives safer, that they end up making more of these stupid fucking videos that we all have to watch because sensationalist fearmongering dipshits actively help to virally spread them all over the internet because they themselves are worried about people who are as dumb as they are potentially seeing the video that they just reposted and possibly being influenced by it"

quite a subtext they got thar


----------



## olaf (Dec 24, 2014)

*Armed Missouri teen fatally shot by police near Ferguson*



> An angry crowd clashed with police in Missouri after an officer fatally shot a black teen during what authorities said was an armed confrontation just two miles from where Michael Brown was killed earlier this year.
> According to Reuters, quoting The St. Louis Post-Dispatch newspaper, at least three people were arrested at the scene.
> A distraught woman at the scene who identified herself as Toni Martin said her 18-year-old son, Antonio Martin, was killed, NBC News reported.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 24, 2014)

Why is this happening again so soon?

Why on christmas eve?

His family's life has been ruined forever now. Christmas will never be something to look forward to for them ever again.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

I  love the claims that the officer planted a gun on the person. 

His gun would surely be serialized, and registered. And e would obviously still have his gun after it happened. I guess cops carry extra handguns to plant on people so they can kill them. Sounds like a lot of work, or a lot of bullshit. 

Wonder which it is.


----------



## olaf (Dec 24, 2014)

apparently people are gathering at the scene of the crime, which of course will cause nothing bad. j/k I already saw tweets that police is macing 'innocent bystanders'

if you go to the article I linked you'll see bunch of tweets and pics from there.


----------



## Nordstrom (Dec 24, 2014)

Here we go again...


----------



## olaf (Dec 24, 2014)

I already saw some "he was good boy he did nothing wrong" tweets


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

If he was armed then I suppose it will come out one way or another the claim was true, but I sure hope you're not being that jackass that immediately assumes the worst of anyone assailed by police.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If he was armed then I suppose it will come out one way or another the claim was true, but I sure hope you're not being that jackass that immediately assumes the worst of anyone assailed by police.



I read that they recovered a gun.


----------



## Juda (Dec 24, 2014)

*Black Woman Unleashes Blistering Tirade Against Sharpton, Obama and de Blasio*



> In two separate videos uploaded to YouTube Monday, an unnamed African American woman posting under the username ?Honestly Speaking? unleashed a tirade against Al Sharpton, calling him a ?disgusting disgrace to humanity? and decrying the civil rights leader as a ?race-baiting, tired, pathetic ? no good for nobody a**.?
> 
> The woman started her fiery rebuke with a 50-second clip railing against Sharpton?s recent revelation that he received death threats in the wake of the murders of NYPD Officers Rafael Ramos and Wenjian Liu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2014)

How is this news.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 24, 2014)

and of course this shit had to happen on christmas eve

fgsfds


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, let's mention her race to make a nobody youtube poster relevant  That's what matters. Because that makes her a legitimate point of reference everyone. Someone to listen to.

I don't really care much for these modern day 'celebrity civil rights icons', but how is this actual news in any sense.

*EDIT*

Oh wait, this is news from* The Blaze*. One of those conservative garbage websites that makes Fox looks tame because they don't have to answer to sponsors or ratings. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2014)

A right wing website found someone on youtube who is black and who agrees with their point of view.

Wow


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 24, 2014)

.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> A right wing website found someone on youtube who is black and who agrees with their point of view.
> 
> Wow



Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## olaf (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If he was armed then I suppose it will come out one way or another the claim was true, but I sure hope you're not being that jackass that immediately assumes the worst of anyone assailed by police.


I don't assume the worst of the teen who was shot, I assume the worst of most twitter commentators.


----------



## Blue (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I sure hope you're not being that jackass that immediately assumes the worst of anyone assailed by police.



That's called "being intelligent". 

I'm not a fan of police but they don't go around shooting people for fun. The only recent case that wasn't complete bullshit - Eric Garner - didn't involve a shooting and the cop wasn't trying to inflict any permanent harm.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

"So you're Trayvon Martin's father? You taught him to be disrespectful? You taught him- No one knows what happened between them so leave it alone"

I like how she showed her true colors for a split second then tried to backpedal and make it seem like she was unbiased. She's a clown.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

Blue said:


> That's called "being intelligent".
> 
> I'm not a fan of police but they don't go around shooting people for fun. The only recent case that wasn't complete bullshit - Eric Garner - didn't involve a shooting and the cop wasn't trying to inflict any permanent harm.



Your measure of intelligence on this matter is highly questionable, as it has always been. It requires some degree of social awareness that you've shown time and again, you are lacking in.

There was also the man that was shot when following police instructions to show his I.D., the only difference is that he survived. When the citizens they confront survive, the cop(s) involved have a hard time getting off scot-free. There's also stories of black cops off-duty being on the receiving end of harassment and profiling, and now that 12-year old kid that was shot immediately and killed. Oh, and there is that woman that got millions in settlement for those cops beating on her. Cops don't shoot for fun, I would assume, but there are those that abuse their authority or do not have the proper composure for such a position.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> How is this news.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

Juda, you post a lot of garbage articles.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> Nothing more needs to be said.



That's true.  On the other hand lets not pretend she's the only one.  There's two: me and her.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why is this happening again so soon?
> 
> Why on christmas eve?
> 
> His family's life has been ruined forever now. Christmas will never be something to look forward to for them ever again.



I don't think we know enough to judge now.  From what was reported the guy pulled a handgun on a cop.  If that's true, and that's an important "if", then the cop had every right to open fire.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 24, 2014)

I think this is one of the few things that can unite both the left and right in condemning the video's stupidity.  My boss showed me the video yesterday and I couldn't believe what I was seeing.  I was convinced it had to be a parody.


----------



## Blue (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> There was also the man that was shot when following police instructions to show his I.D., the only difference is that he survived.



There's also the completely unarmed white kid who was blown away by the black cop just days after Brown's death just for ignoring the cop.

I'm talking about the sensationalist media cases, not actual injustices.



> Cops don't shoot for fun, I would assume, but there are those that abuse their authority or do not have the proper composure for such a position.


Absolutely true.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

baconbits said:


> That's true.  On the other hand lets not pretend she's the only one.  There's two: me and her.



I feel like she's biased. I'll take a look at her other videos a little bit after work today. 

I hope she takes a look at the kind of comments she gets in her comment section, and the type of people that are leaving them.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 24, 2014)

emachina said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> Well, anyways, here's the actual video
> ...



You forgot the multiple accounts of kidnapping.


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 24, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> A right wing website found someone on youtube who is black and who agrees with their point of view.
> 
> Wow



Opposed to what? A left wing website finding a someone on youtube who is black and agrees with their point of view?

I guess I must have missed the point when truth was determined by the percentage of black people who support your position. 

I didn't realize this was the new bar for debate in this country.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

It's not news. At all.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## brolmes (Dec 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Why on christmas eve?
> 
> His family's life has been ruined forever now. Christmas will never be something to look forward to for them ever again.





Lina Inverse said:


> and of course this shit had to happen on christmas eve
> 
> fgsfds



our rich white man celebration has been forever tainted by these culturally insensitive mongrels 

people should only end each other's lives at some other time of year


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

On another note there's no way Juda isn't a troll.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 24, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> Opposed to what? A left wing website finding a someone on youtube who is black and agrees with their point of view?
> 
> I guess I must have missed the point when truth was determined by the percentage of black people who support your position.
> 
> I didn't realize this was the new bar for debate in this country.



Now you know, deal with it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2014)

Having a child die on Christmas Eve is a bit of inconvenience.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 24, 2014)

Another one,the fuck is happening?


----------



## olaf (Dec 24, 2014)

apparently the cop had no body cam and dash cam wasn't on. But they did release a vid from security camera nearby.

you can watch it here. but since they zoomed in on 1/16 of the video surface the quality is super low

oh and some people that gathered on near the crime scene decided to throw some fre crackers at the cops. the crime scene being a gas station


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2014)

if they pointed a gun at the officer they deserved to be shot.


----------



## Juda (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Juda, you post a lot of garbage articles.



I think, we all individually determine what is "news worthy" or "Shit source" . What you consider not news worthy to you may not be to someone else. No one thinks the same, we all perceive things differently, I simply just felt like sharing. That is all, have a good day.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2014)

Juda said:


> I think, we all individually determine what is "news worthy" or "Shit source" . What you consider not news worthy to you may not be to someone else. No one thinks the same, we all perceive things differently, I simply just felt like sharing. That is all, have a good day.



Don't share your shitty news source. The consensus of the Cafe tends to agree you have shitty taste in news.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 24, 2014)

Juda said:


> I think, we all individually determine what is "news worthy" or "Shit source" . What you consider not news worthy to you may not be to someone else. No one thinks the same, we all perceive things differently, I simply just felt like sharing. That is all, have a good day.


No juda, this is shit.

It's not news at all, it's a random African American woman making a statement on youtube right wingers agree with, so they can make themselves not look like assholes.

Edit:  Goddamnit Tazmo.


----------



## Marth6789 (Dec 24, 2014)

Found the most random uncle tom to support your arguments.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2014)

it just keeps getting worse


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 24, 2014)

Geez, on the holidays? 
The tensions continue to rise in St. Louis


----------



## Sauce (Dec 24, 2014)

Stuff like this has been happening for ages. It's just getting more and more exposure now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2014)

More non-black cops must die for this. I'm not doing it tho.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

Juda said:


> I think, we all individually determine what is "news worthy" or "Shit source" . What you consider not news worthy to you may not be to someone else. No one thinks the same, we all perceive things differently, I simply just felt like sharing. That is all, have a good day.



No, your articles are shit. The Blaze in particular was one of the more noteworthy sources considered an unreliable as a news source.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 24, 2014)

I am bias, I have yet to read the article, or see the video.  I love this woman.  I have an inkling why.  Has Sharpton and co ever really been ...productive for communities?

article read edit:  “All these neighborhoods that are against the police, pull the cops out. Don’t answer no more 911 calls,” she said. “Let them police themselves and eventually they’ll all kill themselves off.”

Later on in the video, she said that she has never personally experienced racism and that she stands against “any idiot that’s on board with a race war,” as she has no plans to fight one.

~Like...yes race wars are dumb, but come on son~

....maybe love was not the right term.  She is close to the answer, but missing key aspects.  Such as claiming her life experience is the de facto standard for "her people" (her own words) in the USA.  

So is she against any and all protests against law enforcement or against black 'political' figures.  In quotes because sharpton.  Hard to tell what her beef actually is.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's not news. At all.



It's not even bait, that's how bad it is.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 24, 2014)

People are hilariously ignorant.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 24, 2014)

Blue said:


> That's called "being intelligent".


Or being an asshole, which you seem to know nothing about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2014)

You gotta make it a point to shoot, if you point, you shoot.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 24, 2014)

Well damn, and on Christmas eve too....


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 24, 2014)

The ignorance in this thread is overwhelming.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2014)

olaf said:


> I already saw some "he was good boy he did nothing wrong" tweets



he had a criminal history including armed robbery and assault charges.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 24, 2014)

Let me guess, he reached for his gun.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 24, 2014)

How the hell is this news? Contrarians exist. Shooker. What's sad is that she's prolly going to get a deal off this alone. There's an entire industry for black people who talk down to other black people. The more outlandish self-loathing things you say, the more $ you see.See Jesse Lee Peterson, See Larry Elder.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, this isn't news.  But the blaze is about as trustworthy as the Huffington Post, meaning they have legit people who work there but the management is slanted politically.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Dec 24, 2014)

He brandished a gun at the cop. That cop had every right, as sad as it is that it happened on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> How the hell is this news? Contrarians exist. Shooker. What's sad is that she's prolly going to get a deal off this alone. There's an entire industry for black people who talk down to other black people. The more outlandish self-loathing things you say, the more $ you see.See Jesse Lee Peterson, See Larry Elder.



Jesse Lee Peterson is basically Uncle Ruckus in real life. I've heard that guy talk before, certain groups love to get him on a podium to say the things they think, but have enough sense not to say in public.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> he had a criminal history including armed robbery and assault charges.



Where in the article does it state that?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Where in the article does it state that?



http://news.yahoo.com/violent-crowd...8e7af2643&bcmt_s=u#mediacommentsugc_container


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2014)

Jesse lee peterson?  All these self hating folks coming out...i have no idea who that is, but i havent been on a news feed for a long time. Or maybe they are just funded by those think tanks to say things.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 24, 2014)

STOP BULLYUNG JUDA


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

I was about ready to call her a hairhat hoe but I watched the videos and ...........she's rough around the edges but she's on point.Al Charlatan does all he can to stay in the spotlight.




Marth6789 said:


> Found the most random uncle tom to support your arguments.


So telling how it is=uncle tom?..........Alright then.


ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> How the hell is this news? Contrarians exist. Shooker. What's sad is that she's prolly going to get a deal off this alone. There's an entire industry for black people who talk down to other black people. The more outlandish self-loathing things you say, the more $ you see.See Jesse Lee Peterson, See Larry Elder.



Except nothing she said was self loathing like at all just pure truth Stop bringing up pointless shit.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> I am bias, I have yet to read the article, or see the video.  I love this woman.  I have an inkling why.  Has Sharpton and co ever really been ...productive for communities?
> 
> article read edit:  ?All these neighborhoods that are against the police, pull the cops out. Don?t answer no more 911 calls,? she said. ?Let them police themselves and eventually they?ll all kill themselves off.?
> 
> ...


She's biased against black people. I'm surprised she doesn't realize her hatred toward them half the shit should was a again was stupid.


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 24, 2014)

I think people in this thread need to realize that arguments and positions are not tied to a race. That a majority black in America support a position doesn't mean that you can now tie race in with with that position. 

Your race doesn't determine your ideology, and attacking someone because their ideology doesn't match up to the assumption you made based on their race, is ludicrous.


----------



## Mael (Dec 24, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Let me guess, he reached for his gun.



Pointed a gun at a cop.  Very stupid thing to do.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/violent-crowd...8e7af2643&bcmt_s=u#mediacommentsugc_container



So a different article.



Mael said:


> Pointed a gun at a cop.  Very stupid thing to do.



Shoot first. Ask questions later.


----------



## Jing (Dec 24, 2014)

Video footage. You dont see much until the last 15 seconds, where it looks like someone drops something and is pointing a gun at the end where it freezes. 

[YOUTUBE]15vqUf6H-po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2014)

she's right though
sharpton is a fucking scumlord


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 24, 2014)

I was told that I'm naive for thinking it wouldn't be likely for an officer to have a gun to plant on someone...


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2014)

Jing said:


> Video footage. You dont see much until the last 15 seconds, where it looks like someone drops something and is pointing a gun at the end where it freezes.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]15vqUf6H-po[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, CNN enhanced the video and you can clearly see the kid pointing a gun at the cop.   So the kid was in the wrong and paid with his life.

But yet there is already riots, even though the Mayor and the Police force there in Berkley is black.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2014)

Shame how much Sharpton is fucking up his own legacy. Should just sit back and chill like Jesse is doing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> I am bias, I have yet to read the article, or see the video.  I love this woman.  I have an inkling why.  Has Sharpton and co ever really been ...productive for communities?



During the Civil rights movement he was. Now he is still trying to live off that glory in a different era.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 24, 2014)

i wonder if he was worried the cop was going to murder him


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 24, 2014)

I think the autopsy can confirm if the subject fired a gun. I'm gonna wait on this one, if he did have, point, and shoot a gun then he got what was coming. The only other question I'd have is whether he identified himself as a police officer, which doesn't constitute the other pulling a gun, but could blur the situation.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2014)

Not to be a pessimist, but it'll probably get worse ...


----------



## Masaki (Dec 24, 2014)

Blue said:


> That's called "being intelligent".
> 
> I'm not a fan of police but they don't go around shooting people for fun. The only recent case that wasn't complete bullshit - Eric Garner - didn't involve a shooting and the cop wasn't trying to inflict any permanent harm.



It really annoys me that some of the absolutely horrific cases aren't being highlighted by activists.

We have:





 (to my memory, it was also a no-knock on the wrong home, but I'm not sure)


----------



## Gunners (Dec 24, 2014)

I think people are being dishonest or ignorant. It is easy to distinguish someone speaking sincerely, from someone trying to ingratiate themselves with a particular group.

Comments such as “All these neighborhoods that are against the police, pull the cops out. Don’t answer no more 911 calls,” she said. “Let them police themselves and eventually they’ll all kill themselves off.”, point towards her absolving the police of culpability for the negative relationship between them and people of African descent. 

What she is saying is also tantamount to saying the people are collectively a pack of animals who should not dare to demand a better service. It paints her as an *_shudders_* apologist, someone who thinks very little of her own people, and someone who is eager to show white people they're different from the stereotypes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> I think the autopsy can confirm if the subject fired a gun. I'm gonna wait on this one, if he did have, point, and shoot a gun then he got what was coming. The only other question I'd have is whether he identified himself as a police officer, which doesn't constitute the other pulling a gun, but could blur the situation.



Dude, just pointing a gun at a cop gives them the right to act in self defense.


Rice's case was looked into by the .


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 24, 2014)

sadly another one. . . smh this is a sad world man....

also Darrien Hunts death is the saddest to me. as a fellow anime geek i truly know he didn't do anything at all


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 24, 2014)

I hate the fucking police. Just because of my legal problems shit went down that I couldn't do anything about it. I wish there was no police so people could achieve some good ole fashioned justice.

Fuck this executions and prison system.

I got robbed by a black guy today cashing my check, but after he left, his friends decided to give me a name, alias, home address, description of other vehicle, and local hangouts(Guess no snitching only refers to the police). I know I shattered his ankle so I did call the police and take out papers and told them he will probably go to the hospital within the next 3 hours or later tonight for pain pills he can sell. And that he was trying to sell me crack rock. Needless to say the black cop told me I should've done anything within my power to get my property back even if it ended deadly. But you know what the police won't give me my money back, and there is no why I can* legally* get it from him. Maybe he might be aggressive towards the police and well we knows what happens after that(or what ever you think happens, I believe he will just be thrown to the ground by a police man with a headlock, arrested, and put in jail.


Fuck the police, we need vigilantes who lay down true justice and promote peace through punishment. Fuck the rules and regulations, they don't protect you, they only deter.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2ZCQbfN9sw8[/YOUTUBE]

.

I like her.

Would vote for her if she ran for office.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 24, 2014)

>not being armed 

well played


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2014)

Lets get lootin


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> Take a look at this video and watch the first minute of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ng6uMw6Xgwk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



.

That's muh gurl.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> I think people in this thread need to realize that arguments and positions are not tied to a race. That a majority black in America support a position doesn't mean that you can now tie race in with with that position.
> 
> Your race doesn't determine your ideology, and attacking someone because their ideology doesn't match up to the assumption you made based on their race, is ludicrous.



Except people are attacking her because she's a rambling idiot.


----------



## Mael (Dec 24, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Lets get lootin



I thought you thought Arabs were orks, not blacks.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

Mael said:


> I thought you thought Arabs were orks, not blacks.



He doesn't seem to think highly of either, to say the least.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> That's muh gurl.



Uh, good for you?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2014)

Blacks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Arabs


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Lets get lootin



then store owners pull a machine gun and kill every one who is looting.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> It's common to make statements such as this when one doesn't agree with your point of view. Original.



 Not sure if serious or just retarded.


Also when arguing with fools, don't answer their foolish arguments.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> Not sure if serious or just retarded.
> 
> 
> Also when arguing with fools, don't answer their foolish arguments.



You're trying to save face now.

Didn't know she was criticizing black slaves in another video for not "fighting back", huh? She's just 'telling it like it is' though, I need to chill I guess.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> You're trying to save face now.
> 
> Didn't know she was criticizing black slaves in another video for not "fighting back", huh? She's just 'telling it like it is' though, I need to chill I guess.



I'm always trying to save face flow every single time. I mean it's almost like blacks shouldn't be critical or ask blacks to behave in a rational and civilized manner because according to some of you in this thread those traits are exclusive to white people amirite?


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> I'm always trying to save face flow every single time. I mean it's almost like blacks shouldn't ask blacks to behave in a rational and civilized manner because according to some of you in this thread those traits are exclusive to white people amirite?



Gino, no one is saying that "blacks shouldn't criticize other blacks". Not a single person in this thread has stated or implied this. You're subjecting people's opinions in a generalized manner while actually not watching/paying attention to the kinds of videos she has created but instead stating "she's just telling it like it is". It doesn't take much effort to see her for the fool that she is. 

I'm still waiting for your actual...rebuttal to my post addressing yours earlier? Or are you going to nitpick at what you want to respond to while not addressing people's arguments in their entirety?


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Except people are attacking her because she's a rambling idiot.



No, they are not.



Marth6789 said:


> Found the most random uncle tom to support your arguments.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesse Lee Peterson is basically Uncle Ruckus in real life. I've heard that guy talk before, certain groups love to get him on a podium to say the things they think, but have enough sense not to say in public.





Inuhanyou said:


> Jesse lee peterson?  All these self hating folks coming out...i have no idea who that is, but i havent been on a news feed for a long time. Or maybe they are just funded by those think tanks to say things.



Uncle Ruckus and Uncle Tom are not insults based on a "rambling idiot"


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2014)

Calling black people Uncle Tom's is p racist. I'm surprised liberals do it every time a black guy violates official party rhetoric.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2014)

This is a good case to show the ignorance and impatience of people who jump on the next big thing without all the evidence, and spread misinformation. I think it says a lot about any of these cop-racial incidents in general, that without the video to show the black guy as totally guilty, this would have become another Mike Brown situation, where no one believes the police officer, and instead believes the mass shitposting on twitter full of lies and propoganda, or something similar. This really feels it's becoming a new 9/11 conspiracy left wing hoax group, where everyone instead says the cops are in a conspiracy to kill all the black people.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> No, they are not.



Yes, they are. 



> Uncle Ruckus and Uncle Tom are not insults based on a "rambling idiot"



Yes they are you idiot. That's the whole point of Uncle Ruckus' character, and the comparison is to highlight just exactly what the individual in question is.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

To be honest, I don't even like using those terms for other blacks. It is screwed up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

I find if the shoe fits, then it is fair game. "Uncle Tom" may be a term used loosely, but if someone is saying a person is a real-life Uncle Ruckus then I think anyone that hasn't been living under a rock can get the general idea.

An individual being a particular race doesn't mean they have to tow an ideological line, but on that same note, that doesn't mean their statements can't be any more ignorant as it pertains to their race than someone not of it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2014)

Since it's now okay to call black people by offensive stereotypes "if the shoe fits", what other terms are accessible? Can we call a lazy black guy who sleeps on stoop all day a porch monkey?


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

It's just that a lot of times like you said it's used really harshly and 'incorrectly'. I see what you mean though.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> That's muh gurl.




The truth is like medicine it wasn't designed to taste good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2014)

People don't even know what Uncle Tom actually means, but I guess in a sense it's already changed in meaning since it's been used so incorrectly and frequently.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2014)

Goova said:


> People don't even know what Uncle Tom actually means, but I guess in a sense it's already changed in meaning since it's been used so incorrectly and frequently.



Well originally Uncle Tom wasn't even to be an offensive term. It was a positive portrayal of a black man whose suffering you were supposed to empathize with, written by an abolitionist.

Then political correctness kicked in, and by the 1960's it had become an insult for blacks.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, store owners need to protect their stores by any and all means.  If I owned a store I would've already put some good 2x4s, or bigger if needed and board my store up except the front door.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Since it's now okay to call black people by offensive stereotypes "if the shoe fits", what other terms are accessible? Can we call a lazy black guy who sleeps on stoop all day a porch monkey?



Mega, you're an idiot. 

Comparing Jesse Lee Peterson to Uncle Ruckus, is making note of the similar personality and rhetoric between the two. As I said, if you weren't living under a rock you'd know that. Uncle Ruckus is a character with a defined personality that makes him stand out from the rest of the cast. One of his most noteworthy traits is his self-loathing of his race, and denial that he is part of it, and an extension of that his constant racist tirades blacks as a whole (sans himself and his mother). 

"Porch Monkey" and "Uncle Tom" are century+ old stereotypes, the latter which I said, is used far too broadly. Porch Monkey was used particularly in times where blacks were in forced labor as a derogatory term for those lazy or not, that hung out on their porches when not in labor. Do I have to point out where the "monkey" part comes from?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> But blaming slaves for "not fighting back?"
> 
> Subjecting all black people that "All they do is complain and don't take responsibility for their actions?"
> 
> Everything points towards her being ashamed of her/our own people.



.

I see posters on this forum criticize russians for "not fighting back" against Putin and overthrowing his regime.  In the past, people have criticized north koreans for "not fighting back" against oppressive Kim Jong.  Chinese for "not fighting back" against corrupt socialism.

If someone criticized slaves for not fighting back or organizing rebellion, is that completely different from the above examples?

Americans are lucky in that their ancestors did fight back against things like unfair taxes.  Not everyone is so lucky or privileged.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 24, 2014)

So wait, video proves the teen pointed a gun at said officer and was preparing to fire...and the cop shoots in self-defense...and now there is fucking riots?

Dear fucking god.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 24, 2014)

Choa said:


> Honestly why is this even news?
> 
> Black people milk the day lights out of any situation that "wronged them", but this is just too much.
> 
> You were failing before the incident



Generalization much ? I'm black and never once said " This is racist " in my entire life .


----------



## Jagger (Dec 24, 2014)

It's almost as if Fergurson wants to keep itself being the center of attention.

Regardless of everything, if he indeed pointed a gun to a police officer one can't disregard the case as "authoritive abuse", either way, sad for the families.


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are you idiot. That's the whole point of Uncle Ruckus' character, and the comparison is to highlight just exactly what the individual in question is.



no, uncle tom and uncle ruckus are not cast as idiots but instead as black people who don't confirm with assumed "black" positions and beliefs. Race traitors if you will.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> I'm still waiting for your actual...rebuttal to my post addressing yours earlier? Or are you going to nitpick at what you want to respond to while not addressing people's arguments in their entirety?




Keep waiting brah.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> I see posters on this forum criticize russians for "not fighting back" against Putin and overthrowing his regime.  In the past, people have criticized north koreans for "not fighting back" against oppressive Kim Jong.  Chinese for "not fighting back" against corrupt socialism.
> 
> ...




I've stated before in another thread how it's hilarious that Americans love telling other nations to fight for their rights and to not subject themselves to oppression. But once legitimate controversial issues are challenged in our house, we are all quick to state "Hey, take that shit somewhere else"

Through out the course of American slavery, there were always individuals that fought for their freedom and attempted to run away.

This lady (ur gurl) puts herself on a soap box and claims, no mocks that "the black slaves back then should of fought harder instead of "not taking responsibility"/ 


It's easy to put yourself on a soap box and talk down on others when you haven't gone through what they had. The fact that she doesn't see this is astounding. There's just so much wrong with her train of logic that it's hard to sum up her ideologies in a few paragraphs.

Never mind the fact that she's talking bad about the protest and at the same time telling other black people "to stand up and take responsibility."




sadated_peon said:


> no, uncle tom and uncle ruckus are not cast as idiots but instead as black people who don't confirm with assumed "black" positions and beliefs. Race traitors if you will.



Uncle Tom originally wasn't to be looked at as a "race traitor" if you read "Uncle Tom's cabin". What are you even talking about?


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> Keep waiting brah.



Don't bother. If you don't feel like responding to my post don't feel obliged to challenge me on my stand-point.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 24, 2014)

Let's compromise. The protestors are shit and the youtube lady is shit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2014)

Why does this thread have so many posts? Are they actually people defending that article?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mega, you're an idiot.
> 
> Comparing Jesse Lee Peterson to Uncle Ruckus, is making note of the similar personality and rhetoric between the two. As I said, if you weren't living under a rock you'd know that. Uncle Ruckus is a character with a defined personality that makes him stand out from the rest of the cast. One of his most noteworthy traits is his self-loathing of his race, and denial that he is part of it, and an extension of that his constant racist tirades blacks as a whole (sans himself and his mother).



You're jusy saying "this black person I found confirms x stereotypical term. 

If I found a lazy black guy who sat on his porch all day, could I say "well this guy is a porch monkey. He fits the stereotype and is ttly one if you look at the two characters".

Uncle Ruckus himself though is just a giant strawman propped up by Aaron Mcgruder to try and mock/vilify blacks who don't toe the official rhetoric.



> "Porch Monkey" and "Uncle Tom" are century+ old stereotypes, the latter which I said, is used far too broadly. Porch Monkey was used particularly in times where blacks were in forced labor as a derogatory term for those lazy or not, that hung out on their porches when not in labor. Do I have to point out where the "monkey" part comes from?



Sure it's an illogical insult. I'm not justifying the term. It's just an example of an offensive term like Uncle Tom.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Let's compromise. The protestors are shit and the youtube lady is shit.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

@sedated_peon

I believe I read your post incorrectly thinking you said "originally" when no where in your post you stated that. I apologize.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> #1  I've stated before in another thread how it's hilarious that Americans love telling other nations to fight for their rights and to not subject themselves to oppression. But once legitimate controversial issues are challenged in our house, we are all quick to state "Hey, take that shit somewhere else"
> 
> #2  Through out the course of American slavery, there were always individuals that fought for their freedom and attempted to run away.
> 
> ...



.

1.  I don't think the problem is people _not_ fighting against oppression for their rights.  It has more to do with people not wanting to admit there is a problem.  The "moral majority" would prefer to live in denial and pretend everything that happens is completely normal, even if its something that has never happened in the entire history of the united states.  If there are facts proving people are being oppressed or treated unfairly they say "take that shit somewhere else" because they prefer ignorance, which perhaps allows them to sleep better at night, to the truth.  Might it be accurate to say people are neglecting their civic duties / responsibilities?  That's one question that might be addressed.

2.  Fighting isn't the issue, imo.  It has more to do with people failing to coordinate and work toward common interests.  People wanting to pretend they're right about everything, even when they're wrong about everything.  If slaves tried to organize a rebellion, it wouldn't work because snitches would sell them out.  Because there are a few bad apples who would sell out their own people for a small gain.  Events like that are maybe what prevent people from uniting toward common goals.

3.  Try phrasing that more specifically in terms of why she believes people are failing to take responsibility.  There is a reason for it.  Her reason for saying that was she thought Michael Brown provoked police into shooting him.  Is that a valid reason?  I don't know.  I can't even tell what happened with Michael Brown anymore.  But there is a chance she might be right.  If someone provoked the police into shooting them, its tough to claim to be a victim.  And if someone provokes the police into taking action, maybe on some level they should take responsibility for their actions?

4.  It doesn't sound to me like she's talking down on others.  There are specific reasons she's citing for criticizing people.  Are her reasons legitimate?  Yes/no/why?

As said earlier she's saying that if people provoke the police, on some level, they should take responsibility for being shot and not claim to be victims.

Does that make sense?  ....


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]r31Qh2GjIGQ[/YOUTUBE]

She has a video for everything.

Subscribed.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 1.  I don't think the problem is people _not_ fighting against oppression for their rights.



That's what her main issue is with. Have you watched some of her videos? The ones I posted earlier she's stated her issues with blacks complaining about opression going back to slavery as a method to 'prove her point.'



> It has more to do with people not wanting to admit there is a problem.  The "moral majority" would prefer to live in denial and pretend everything that happens is completely normal, even if its something that has never happened in the entire history of the united states.  If there are facts proving people are being oppressed or treated unfairly they say "take that shit somewhere else" because they prefer ignorance, which perhaps allows them to sleep better at night, to the truth.  Might it be accurate to say people are neglecting their civic duties / responsibilities?  That's one question that might be addressed.




I agree with this for the most part. 



> 2.  Fighting isn't the issue, imo.  It has more to do with people failing to coordinate and work toward common interests.  People wanting to pretend they're right about everything, even when they're wrong about everything.  If slaves tried to organize a rebellion, it wouldn't work because snitches would sell them out.  Because there are a few bad apples who would sell out their own people for a small gain.  Events like that are maybe what prevent people from uniting toward common goals.



The disconnect being that a lot of people in America don't want to accept certain flaws in their idealogies. Many people don't want to believe minorities are being oppressed, while minorities feel that there is always some form of discrimination towards them for the most part. 

Compromise won't be reached until the needs are met which I believe to be slowly but surely happening



> 3.  Try phrasing that more specifically in terms of why she believes people are failing to take responsibility.  There is a reason for it.  Her reason for saying that was she thought Michael Brown provoked police into shooting him.  Is that a valid reason?  I don't know.



My issue you with this is the fact that you state you don't know but attempt to play devil's advocate. She outright defends Michael Brown being shot down when not a single person can honestly say what happened besides the police officer and Brown, with one of them being dead. Her implying for people to "stay quiet about the Trayvon Martin case" (ironically calling him disresepctful then trying to backpedal on her statement) and giving her input on the Brown case is laughable.




> 4.  It doesn't sound to me like she's talking down on others.  There are specific reasons she's citing for criticizing people.  Are her reasons legitimate?  Yes/no/why?



The tone she addresses certain issues. Again, have you watched the videos I linked earlier in this thread?




> Does that make sense?  ....



Stop playing Devil's advocate.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Let's be real flow she hurt yo feelings brah ol'e sensitive ass simp.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> Let's be real flow she hurt yo feelings brah ol'e sensitive ass simp.



Copying Pathetic Pathos's insults and word usage? Oh Gino, you're so original.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> Copying Pathetic Pathos's insults and word usage? Oh Gino, you're so original.




You're 100% right.







































 You still sensitive doe crying in here because she hurt yo feels.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> You still sensitive doe crying in here because she hurt yo feels.



I know you're spitefully looking to get into a "Who can out-wit the other poster" since this discussion is obviously out of your mental fortitude on all levels and you work best with personal insults when you fail at addressing your points in a concrete way, so I'll talk in a manner that we both can talk to one another on:

ur unoriginal and ur opinions suck


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> #1  That's what her main issue is with. Have you watched some of her videos? The ones I posted earlier she's stated her issues with blacks complaining about opression going back to slavery as a method to 'prove her point.'
> 
> #2  The disconnect being that a lot of people in America don't want to accept certain flaws in their idealogies. Many people don't want to believe minorities are being oppressed, while minorities feel that there is always some form of discrimination towards them for the most part.
> 
> ...



1.  What's wrong with that?  You probably take no issue with people criticizing russians for not revolting against Putin.  What makes her criticism any different or less valid?  

2.  Eh.  Isn't that a bit different from what you were saying earlier?  Also you think circumstances are improving?  I tend to disagree.

3.  I'm not playing devil's advocate.  I think what she said made sense even if every single sentence she said wasn't 100% accurate.  She's right that if a white police officer hadn't shot Michael Brown, a black person might have shot him eventually.  The fatality rates for poor black neighborhoods is in some cases higher than the fatality rates for warzones in iraq per equivalent age group.  

Also, there have been some people of late who might have deliberately provoked police into shooting them.  Its hard to label someone a victim when they deliberately provoke a specific response.

4.  It sounds like the tone of someone who gives a shit enough about things to get angry over them.  I think her tone is normal.  What is abnormal is people who are completely apathetic towards the suffering and misery of others.  I like her tone more than I like the tone of people who talk about genocide and millions of people dying as if they were discussing the weather.

5.  How / where did I play devil's advocate?  Make some attempt at justification, plz.  I'm lost as to what you mean.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> It's almost as if Fergurson wants to keep itself being the center of attention.
> 
> Regardless of everything, if he indeed pointed a gun to a police officer one can't disregard the case as "authoritive abuse", either way, sad for the families.



Are you implying that he was racially profiled or that the policeman was abusing his powers in this instance? As that would be false.

Most business including convenient stores don't allow loitering, especially on the side of the building. Then add to the fact that one of the was confirmed to be armed and willing to use it then I take it as if that police officer prevented an aggravated robbery and possibly saved someone's life.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> no, uncle tom and uncle ruckus are not cast as idiots but instead as black people who don't confirm with assumed "black" positions and beliefs. Race traitors if you will.



Uncle Ruckus is cast as an idiot, you ignoramus. You've never watched an episode of the series in your life that much is clear. 



Megaharrison said:


> You're jusy saying "this black person I found confirms x stereotypical term.
> 
> If I found a lazy black guy who sat on his porch all day, could I say "well this guy is a porch monkey. He fits the stereotype and is ttly one if you look at the two characters".
> 
> ...



It's not a stereotypical term, Uncle Ruckus is an actual character, one whom specifically is based off individuals like Jesse Lee Peterson. 

All characters in the Boondocks are a parody, it's kind of the point of the series. Uncle Ruckus presents it in a more dramatic form, but what he says is the same as Peterson. Your point is moronic as it is, because there is a difference between towing some ideological line on the basis of race, and being an outright bigot against your own race. Which Ruckus is, which Peterson has defined his entire career on.

You'd probably just use those pejoratives anyway, so don't act like you ever needed any logical basis to validate the desire to use them.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 24, 2014)

BashFace said:


> *Spoiler*: __



lol lil dude has a gold tooth.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

People trying to argue on here and being lazy as fuck. Just one of countless examples of this individual I was referring to.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow............brah I told you the first time my statements were not up for argument doe..


Ohoho?..............


Choice words from a wetback liberal.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

Flow said:


> #1  I'm not up to date on Russia's issues and try my best to not speak on matters I don't understand.
> 
> #2  Some of the statements she has made have had truth in them, but I have issues with many of her ideologies and how she presents her arguments. Is that difficult for you to understand?
> 
> ...



.

1.  Whether you understand issues in russia or not, has nothing to do with the fact that you might accept criticism of russians "not fighting hard enough" to free themselves.  While not accepting criticism of slaves for similar reasons.

2.  People jump to conclusions.  Everyone's guilty of it.  It doesn't prove someone is an idiot unless they make the same mistake repeatedly.  Lots of people believed Iraq had WMD's.  Lots of people believed Osama Bin Laden and Saddam Hussein were teaming up to form an anti-american alliance.  People are taken in by the news or believe everything the media says about Trayvon Martin or Michael Brown?  Its nothing new.

That's not playing devil's advocate.  Its rational to give people a little leeway and to expect them to jump to conclusions and say things that are untrue, to a degree.  What is irrational is expecting people to be perfect or to not have erroneous info on world events, at times.

3.   It doesn't matter if everything she says isn't 100% true.  The gist of what she's saying is accurate I think.  And I think she has a good point.  I'm not paying attention?  What am I not paying attention to?  I already admitted that everything she says isn't 100% accurate.  And, it doesn't matter because a small error here or there doesn't make everything she says invalid.

4.  What makes her criticism invalid?




Seto Kaiba said:


> People trying to argue on here and being lazy as fuck. Just one of countless examples of this individual I was referring to.



Which indivdiual are you referring to?

.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Probably me because I'm not taking this thread seriously.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 1.  Whether you understand issues in russia or not, has nothing to do with the fact that you might accept criticism of russians "not fighting hard enough" to free themselves.  While not accepting criticism of slaves for similar reasons.



You can't state "Your opinion would be this" if I'm telling you I have no current opinion on such matters. You bringing up something that I have proved to you to be irrelevant since I do not know fully what's going on in Russia on a lot of accounts. 



> 2.  People jump to conclusions.  Everyone's guilty of it.  It doesn't prove someone is an idiot unless they make the same mistake repeatedly.  Lots of people believed Iraq had WMD's.  Lots of people believed Osama Bin Laden and Saddam Hussein were teaming up to form an anti-american alliance.  People are taken in by the news or believe everything the media says about Trayvon Martin or Michael Brown?  Its nothing new.



You're having the tendency to continue on bringing up irrelevant matters that have nothing to do with what we are currently stating. How does this have anything to do with what we are discussing? We are talking about her being on a soap box and her flawed nature. 

I'm starting to think that you're currently trying your best to pull me into another debate that has nothing to do with what we are discussing. 


3.   





> It doesn't matter if everything she says isn't 100% true.  The gist of what she's saying is accurate I think.  And I think she has a good point.  I'm not paying attention?  What am I not paying attention to?  I already admitted that everything she says isn't 100% accurate.



I've pulled out direct quotes from her in her videos, while you play devil's advocate for her continuously cheer-leading behind her Sanity Check. In fact, you don't actually go into detail on how anything that she is stating to be truthful. 

You talk about her in a biased manner while not actually pulling what she's saying from her videos. I couldn't care less "if you agree with her on some of what she's saying", if you can't pull up a legit counter to what I've addressed that I've had issues with, there isn't a point in us continuing this discussion. 





> 4.  What makes her criticism invalid?



Yes, obviously what I've stated to you has gone in one ear and out the other.

Sanity Check, you have no legit counter or argument towards me, you just want to defend her on any realm you possibly can while acting obtuse and not subjecting yourself to actually defending her. Just like a broken record stating

"What she's saying is accurate, I agree with her. Huh? What don't you agree with? *insert irrelevant point here*."


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> Probably me because I'm not taking this thread seriously.



I think people on NF cry to cafe mods asking them to ban me.

That's why Seto Kaiba and others criticize Megaharrison.  They're mad he won't cave in to their demands and rid this place of me.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Well let's hope that's not the case or these people really are sensitive........


The women basically spoke the truth but because of_ feels _ people disagree what a shitty pc spineless era we live in.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> Well let's hope that's not the case or these people really are sensitive........
> 
> The women basically spoke the truth but because of_ feels _ people disagree what a shitty pc spineless era we live in.



It almost definitely is the case. 

Yep.  



Flow said:


> #1  You can't state "Your opinion would be this" if I'm telling you I have no current opinion on such matters. You bringing up something that I have proved to you to be irrelevant since I do not know fully what's going on in Russia on a lot of accounts.
> 
> #2  You're having the tendency to continue on bringing up irrelevant matters that have nothing to do with what we are currently stating. How does this have anything to do with what we are discussing? We are talking about her being on a soap box and her flawed nature.
> 
> ...



.

1.  It doesn't matter if you know about russian life or not.  You should accept the example and not see anything wrong with it.  The point is you have a double standard where you accept criticism of people not fighting hard enough for freedom.  But, you take issue with the idea that black people could be doing more to address injustice and proliferate freedom for themselves.  For some reason that strikes a nerve, and you thus respond with negativity / hostility as many do.

2.  What did I say that was "irrelevent" exactly?  You cite a ton of superficial observations and pretend your opinions are facts without making an attempt to validate what you're saying.  You say her nature is flawed as if it were a scientifically proven fact.  Yet, if I ask you what about her nature is flawed you can't give me a straight answer.  Maybe its because you are unable to look at things below a superficial level where you simply judge people based on shallow surface observations.

3.  I gave you multiple, specific, examples why her point of view is correct.  I said she is right that if someone provokes police into shooting them they should take responsibility and not claim to be a victim.  And that she is right about black on black violence being a far greater problem than white on black violence.  Why don't you respond to those points instead of making up nonsense, fictional, accounts that never happened?

4.  You're asking me....  what don't I agree with?

It sounds like you're trying to avoid the topic and avoid a burden a proof.  You claimed her nature is flawed and whatever else and rather than try to back up the things you've said, you're trying to shift the burden onto me and pretend that's enough to back up your claims.  Its not.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 24, 2014)

brolmes said:


> i've already seen it and it's a great video
> 
> it shows how irrational anti-gun people are in a way that's just dramatic enough to get the point across to the average goon who might have been on the fence
> 
> ...



​


----------



## LesExit (Dec 24, 2014)

... what???


----------



## Masaki (Dec 24, 2014)

emachina said:


> released by a *San Francisco-based production company* encourages children to commit a series of crimes by stealing their parents? guns and turning them over to school officials



Ohhh.  Now it makes sense.

I heard about this PSA a little while ago.  I figured it had to have been made by  a demographic out of touch with the real world.  Now it's been confirmed.


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> 1.  It doesn't matter if you know about russian life or not.  You should accept the example and not see anything wrong with it.



"I should accept the example" on the basis that it would help "prove" your point. 


> The point is you have a double standard where you accept criticism of people not fighting hard enough for freedom.



Right here. It's obvious where you were going with that statement when the truth of the matter is I don't have an opinion of Russian lives and what they should do with their government. You want me to adopt that aspect in order to support your 'point'. 





> But, you take issue with the idea that black people could be doing more to address injustice and proliferate freedom for themselves.  For some reason that strikes a nerve, and you thus respond with negativity / hostility as many do.



Not once did I say or imply that black people shouldn't be doing different things to fight against injustice. When the rioting and looting happened in Ferguson I had and still was of the mindset that the violence, rioting and looting was insane and stupid. 

Sanity Check, you're implying and filling in the blocks of my initial standing with this vlogger since you do not have an actual argument with me. 


> 2.  What did I say that was "irrelevent" exactly?  You cite a ton of superficial observations and pretend your opinions are facts without making an attempt to validate what you're saying.  You say her nature is flawed as if it were a scientifically proven fact.  Yet, if I ask you what about her nature is flawed you can't give me a straight answer.  Maybe its because you are unable to look at things below a superficial level where you simply judge people based on shallow surface observations.




I have given thorough reasoning in my post. You can keep acting obtuse and reiterating what I'm stating to you and subjecting it to me but the fact remains that you have yet to actually gone into detail of what I'm wrong about towards her. 

You've continuously have played devil's advocate but you're not actually debating anything. You're straw-manning, bringing up irrelevant matters, saying I should "adopt" an opinion in order for you to prove a point etc

It's the fact that I have an issue with this woman and the way she has addressed her opinion while putting herself on a soap-box that you have yet to actually argue against because you do not have an actual argument. I'm stating this again since you continuously ignore this.


> 3.  I gave you multiple, specific, examples why her point of view is correct.  I said she is right that if someone provokes police into shooting them they should take responsibility and not claim to be a victim.  And that she is right about black on black violence being a far greater problem than white on black violence.  Why don't you respond to those points instead of making up nonsense, fictional, accounts that never happened?



Here we go with you acting obtuse again, haha

She stated that no one knows what happened with Trayvon Martin right? That no one should actually speak on a level addressing what happened in that fiasco because "they weren't there" correct? Despite saying Trayvon Martin was disrespectful, she goes off on Michael Brown creating her own scenario in her head of "what more than likely happened" and stated his death was justified. 

Sanity Check, you aren't arguing with an idiot. I love how you vaguely express your point of views, and recall the events that have transpired in this thread in order to support your standing. 



> 4.  You're asking me....  what don't I agree with?



Dodging what I stated again, acting obtuse. 



> It sounds like you're trying to avoid the topic and avoid a burden a proof.  You claimed her nature is flawed and whatever else and rather than try to back up the things you've said, you're trying to shift the burden onto me and pretend that's enough to back up your claims.  Its not.



1. I've already given enough proof to back up my claims that she's an idiot. 

2. You continuously act obtuse.

3. You have yet to counter any of my points. 

4. You can't defend your own claims and sit on a fence returning what people state towards you, reword the statements, then subject your 'argument' back towards said person.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 24, 2014)

*Off duty deputy involved in shooting*



> DELRAY BEACH, Fla. - A Palm Beach County sheriff's deputy is being detained by Delray Beach police after a fatal shooting at the Franklin Apartment Homes Wednesday morning.
> 
> Police said they received a call about a shooting just before 8 a.m.
> 
> ...





Source: 


My family learned about this incident before it was reported(the wonders of phone call gossiping) Lots of info isn't being shared in the article.(I'm assuming the family doesn't want certain info disclosed, so I'll respect that)  Tbh the only reason this article interested me is because some of my older siblings knew(past tense) the kid who was shot, and even played with him when they were younger.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2014)

*Four shot, one fatally, in downtown St. Louis*



> (Reuters) - A shooting at a downtown St. Louis convenience store on Wednesday left one person dead and three others badly wounded, police said.
> 
> Police said no suspects were in custody some five hours after the shooting, which was reported shortly after 5:30 p.m. local time.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/four-shot-one-fatally-downtown-st-louis-050034846.html


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 25, 2014)

If they're African American, oh boy this'll be a big shitstorm


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2014)

Just fire all white cops in the St. Louis Police Department for 5 years.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 25, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Just fire all white cops in the St. Louis Police Department for 5 years.


Isn't that racial discrimination?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 25, 2014)

Racism isn't racism if it's targeted at white people. Something about privilege. Same way it's not possible to be sexist against men.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Isn't that racial discrimination?



It's affirmative (re)action.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Racism isn't racism if it's targeted at white people. Something about privilege. Same way it's not possible to be sexist against men.



That's not what some people say. 

I'll let you guess who those people are.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 25, 2014)

Got tired of all these threads so merged them together.


----------



## BashFace (Dec 25, 2014)

I like how the media never tries to excite fear or outrage when it comes to the headlining that I've seen. When a white person is shot by a police officer whether it be unjustly or not I never see in the headline "again". Even though no doubt its happened before. 



> Civil libertarians want an investigation into whether Queensland Police are pulling their guns and shooting too often after another fatal incident.
> 
> There have been five shootings in the south-east corner since April, three of which were deadly.



Between April to near December there was 5 police shootings? That's in a population size of about 3 million people let alone looking at Queensland as a state or Australia as a country.Or looking at the US as a whole like how this story is being broadcasted and antagonized by people in the media. 

The media is trying its best to get all the black juices it can get out of this story or coolaid. Its a cool way to aid the destruction in the reaction scenario. Black people acting violently to stand up for a brother while accompanied by an innocuous mother.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 This is in case people think I was lying and if you think I'm lying I'll smash ya. However of course I am lying and I won't smash ya.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 25, 2014)

What I don't get is. They capture white guys alive, in the forest after homeboy killed a bunch of people the night before. They bring these guys out in handcuffs. We all seen it. You know he's armed and dangerous. I mean this is real life stuff. This could be like a comedy sketch.To me it's just fascinating. I think it's more telling that armed and dangerous white guy has a better survival rate than an unarmed black guy.


----------



## peachybanchou (Dec 25, 2014)

And that, my friend, is exactly what racism is about. Discrimination everywhere.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 25, 2014)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]r31Qh2GjIGQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She has a video for everything.
> 
> Subscribed.



The blind leading the blind. You should be subscribing to Tariq Nasheed's or BlackAuthority's channel if you want some entertaining knowledge.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhabsBpOCTI[/youtube]


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 25, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Tommy Sotomayor>>>Tariq Nasheed
> 
> #facts
> 
> #str8likethat



You gotta be kidding me. Tommy Sotomayor got exposed a long time ago. Dude is a clown. 

Tommy said he would make a movie, he lied. Tariq released 3 or 4 videos in the time it took him  him to release that struggle trailer,as well as cult classic Hidden Color documentary's 1, 2 and 3. They on two different levels. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJbTfB0tKD0][/YOUTUBE]

Black Authority exposed him as a fraud. Tommy was done by the time Tariq got to him. That's nothing but  the truth.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 25, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You gotta be kidding me. Tommy Sotomayor got exposed a long time ago. Dude is a clown.
> 
> Tommy said he would make a movie, he lied. Tariq released 3 or 4 videos in the time it took him  him to release that struggle trailer,as well as acclaimed Hidden Color documentary 1, 2 and 3. They on two different levels.
> 
> ...



Tommy paid Tariq back his money tho 

Tariq don't even be making a lot of videos unless he got another channel.

Tommy ain't been exposed 
Tariq don't even be out there like Tommy.
Tommy came to my city Chicago, Tommy been to St.Louis.

Where Tariq been?


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]K1qs_BMIfPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 25, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Tommy paid Tariq back his money tho
> 
> Tariq don't even be making a lot of videos unless he got another channel.
> 
> ...




Other than touring the world giving lectures and making films? He just gave a tour in Amsterdam about the situation in America.  He's not on youtube because he has his own brand. He's been making videos roasting your boy. The crispy show. All of it is true.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pakn04g4lyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue (Dec 25, 2014)

> She has a video for everything.
> 
> Subscribed.



"Everything that is happening to us could be avoided if we just picked up a book."


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2014)

Handsome Jack said:


> "Everything that is happening to us could be avoided if we just picked up a book."



Sarcasm?

You do know you can not agree with everything someone says but can still agree with the overall point.


----------



## Blue (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm saying I agree with it.


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh?

Alright then.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 25, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> What I don't get is. They capture white guys alive, in the forest after homeboy killed a bunch of people the night before. They bring these guys out in handcuffs. We all seen it. You know he's armed and dangerous. I mean this is real life stuff. This could be like a comedy sketch.To me it's just fascinating. I think it's more telling that armed and dangerous white guy has a better survival rate than an unarmed black guy.


Most white shooters seem to surrender more often than black shooters.


----------



## EJ (Dec 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Most white shooters seem to surrender more often than black shooters.



Statistics/evidence/proof


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Most white shooters seem to surrender more often than black shooters.



Where the fuck did you get this?


----------



## Marth6789 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gino said:


> I was about ready to call her a hairhat hoe but I watched the videos and ...........she's rough around the edges but she's on point.Al Charlatan does all he can to stay in the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not telling it like it is...
What did she actually say that was constructive?
I'll happily retract my statement...
Please do tell me.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 25, 2014)

not sure if it has been posted yet or not



Watch the video in the link for the interview 



> Ferguson Prosecutor McCulloch Admits Sandra "Witness #40" McElroy Lied Under Oath
> 
> As bad as this story has become now that we know that the Medical Examiner never took any pictures at the scene because he couldn't be bothered to replace the batteries in his camera, that the were never any fingerprint test done on Officer Darren Wilson's weapon, that Wilson's story changed from the time he talked to investigators to when he spoke to the Grand Jury and he was never cross-examined on that fact...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Dec 25, 2014)

Someone's getting disbarred.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Where the fuck did you get this?



The black rock shooters being shot before they can surrender


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2014)

Marth6789 said:


> That's not telling it like it is...
> What did she actually say that was constructive?
> I'll happily retract my statement...
> Please do tell me.



I have a better idea.


How about you just disagree with me and move on.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 25, 2014)

Mael said:


> Someone's getting disbarred.



Seconded. Holy shit.

I mean, this whole Ferguson mess is only gonna get even more of a mess.


----------



## EJ (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VLHk6K_6SHs[/YOUTUBE]


"badder than old king kong"

It's completely one sided though, it's obviously just civilians that continue these issues with other police officers and not a full-way cycle from both sides. 

That last sentence is sarcasm by the way.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> "I should accept the example" on the basis that it would help "prove" your point.
> 
> Right here. It's obvious where you were going with that statement when the truth of the matter is I don't have an opinion of Russian lives and what they should do with their government. You want me to adopt that aspect in order to support your 'point'.
> 
> ...



.



You only think you have a point because you hail from the school of thought that believes its acceptable to judge people you don't know based on superficial and insiginificant things.

Do you know how some people look at a woman wearing a skirt and immediately judge her as being a slut?  What about people who look at an atheist and immediately judge them as being immoral and depressed?  Or people who look at someone who is gay and immediately judge them as having AIDs?

Isn't it silly how some people believe they have the right to judge others based on superficial and petty things?

Here is Flow.  Flow is judging this woman based on the superficial fact that he doesn't like her tone.  Flow is judging her because there were minor inconsistencies in some of the things she said.  As petty and insignificant as these two things are, Flow believes he has the right to pass judgment and pretend his perspective is a scientifically validated fact.

Is Flow different from people who judge atheists, gays and others based on extremely superficial and minor things?  I'm not seeing much of a difference at the moment.

I disagree.  I think if you're going to dismiss her opinion, you need something more substantial.  Nitpicking grammar, semantics and petty things isn't going to cut it.  But, that's just me.


----------



## EJ (Dec 26, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 
> You only think you have a point because you hail from the school of thought that believes its acceptable to judge people you don't know based on superficial and insiginificant things.



This seems too generalized and not really applying to anything that I've stated to you in this thread. 

Anything to make it seem as if you have a leg to stand on at this point, huh Sanity Check?


> Do you know how some people look at a woman wearing a skirt and immediately judge her as being a slut?  What about people who look at an atheist and immediately judge them as being immoral and depressed?  Or people who look at someone who is gay and immediately judge them as having AIDs?
> 
> Isn't it silly how some people believe they have the right to judge others based on superficial and petty things?
> 
> Here is Flow.  Flow is judging this woman based on the superficial fact that he doesn't like her tone.  Flow is judging her because there were minor inconsistencies in some of the things she said.  As petty and insignificant as these two things are, Flow believes he has the right to pass judgment and pretend his perspective is a scientifically validated fact.



You're grasping for straws and drawing parrells that 

1. Have nothing to do with what we are talking about

2. Poor examples to use

3. Ignoring the fact that I have provided reasoning within my post that stated what I had an issue with. 

What makes this highly ironic is that you are sitting behind your computer, typing a few things that apply to yourself. You literally had to adopt a fictional observation of an "opinion that I could have" due to me being American, and trying to use Russia and it's citizens as a way to "prove your point", despite myself telling you consistently that I don't have an opinion of their lives due to not knowing the full circumstances that are an issue in Russia. You returned this by stating "Yeah, well if you DID adopt an opinion, it would most likely be"

Ignoring my post and quoting of her isues with Trayvon Martin, and Michael Brown, and how she speaks about "black slaves blaming white slave owners" in a condescending manner, looking down on them. 

For some odd reason, you dodge this. I don't know why, but if I were to take an educated guess, it would be mainly dealing with the fact that she's proven herself to be flawed in her ideologies, and you don't want to accept that. I have already addressed some of the issues in which she speaks about, I agree with but a lot of her flaws is too hard to look past to not address. 



> Is Flow different from people who judge atheists, gays and others based on extremely superficial and minor things?  I'm not seeing much of a difference at the moment.



Irrelevant, slander, and using rhetorical devices in order to 'win' this debate. 




> I disagree.  I think if you're going to dismiss her opinion, you need something more substantial.  Nitpicking grammar, semantics and petty things isn't going to cut it.  But, that's just me.



Not once did I target her according to her grammar, or 'petty things'/ 

It's blatantly obvious that you can't argue your points in a consistent manner. At least you're done acting obtuse. But you have continuously been speaking in generalized tones, and not really backing any of your statements up. What makes this absolutely sad in a way is that I can tell that you genuinely know that you're wrong, but have a terrible time at admitting when your own argument is flawed within itself.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> 3. Ignoring the fact that I have provided reasoning within my post that stated what I had an issue with.



.



What reasoning?

You didn't say anything other than you disliked her tone and she might have been wrong about Michael Brown.  Then you pretended that was enough to disprove all of her points.

Do you know that disliking someone's tone isn't evidence they're wrong?

Do you know that someone having minor inconsistencies in their spiel doesn't mean everything they say is flawed?

Judging someone based on not liking their tone or acknowledging something they said about Michael Brown was slightly incorrect is petty.  Its insignificant and judgemental in a shallow and narrow minded way.


----------



## EJ (Dec 26, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> What reasoning?



Ignoring my post and quoting of her isues with Trayvon Martin, and Michael Brown, and how she speaks about "black slaves blaming white slave ownerss in a condescending manner, looking down on them. 




> You didn't say anything other than you disliked her tone and she might have been wrong about Michael Brown.  Then you pretended that was enough to disprove all of her points.



Here you are back acting obtuse in order to make it seem as if you have an argument:


I've pointed out more than five times now that I agree with her on some of the points she has made, but her flawed idealogies are too big for me to ignore and to make note of if she publicly addresses controversial matters in a condescending/narrow-minded manner. 

You're making light of what she's stated (little might I add, I haven't gone into  full detail of other gripes that I have.) in order to support...whatever it is you're trying to do at this point. Continuously debate? Save face? A combination of the two? I mean, you were just in this thread slandering and drawing line that had nothing to do with what we were discussing, so I wouldn't put it past you. 







> Do you know that disliking someone's tone isn't evidence they're wrong?



My issue isn't with her tone, as I've stated continuously. Do you know what 'condescending' means? It's a legitimate question, I'm not trying to insult your intelligence. 




> Do you know that someone having minor inconsistencies in their spiel doesn't mean everything they say is flawed?



Now I can tell you're either reading my post with a biased mind-set, or you're not reading them in full. 




> Judging someone based on not liking their tone or acknowledging something they said about Michael Brown was slightly incorrect is petty.  Its insignificant and judgemental in a shallow and narrow minded way.



sigh,

This is just sad but entertaining at the same time.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> Ignoring my post and quoting of her isues with Trayvon Martin, and Michael Brown, and how she speaks about "black slaves blaming white slave ownerss in a condescending manner, looking down on them.
> 
> Here you are back acting obtuse in order to make it seem as if you have an argument:
> 
> ...



.

You say her "flawed idealogies" but you have nothing to support that other than disliking her tone, disliking the way she says blacks are partly to blame for their role in life.  That doesn't mean she's wrong.  It just means that you disagree with her.

Just because someone says something you strongly disagree with, doesn't mean what they're saying is wrong.

If you're going to judge people you need to look at facts.  You can't judge simply based on emotional reactions or how something makes you _feel_.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 26, 2014)

*Just came in, but...who's that woman? And why's she look like the basis of your argument? Is she important for something?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2014)

You guys are crazy as always.


----------



## EJ (Dec 26, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> What did I twist?



What you're doing right now, typing smaller responses in an inadequate manner not wanting to dive too deep into the argument right now because you know you don't actually have an argument right now. 


> Uh huh.  By this point in time, I know you disagree with what she said.
> 
> What you're failing to show is what exactly makes her opinion untrue.
> 
> Recap.




Ok



> If she's ashamed of her race -- that doesn't make her opinion untrue.



Question, what specific "opinion" are you talking about currently?





> If she has issues with her race -- that doesn't make her opinion untrue.



Again, what opinion are you talking about? Don't generalize it either, type specifically what you're talking about.

And yes, if she is ashamed of her ethnicity, her backround, and is giving biased input against her own ancestors and she's giving a publicized opinion in a video, with the point of the video being about how she's ashamed of her own people, then it has every reason to do with why one shouldn't take her seriously.



> If you dislike her tone -- that doesn't make her opinion untrue.



I'm pretty sure you have "If you dislike her tone" in one of your 'check-the boxes' while continuously dodging the fact she speaks about her ancestors in a condescending ma-

Oh, something else you dodged.

Do you know what condescending means?




> If she was never a slave -- that doesn't make her opinion untrue.



Now you're lazily backing up your statements with the same kind of retoric showcasing the fact that your argument has no structure or backbone to it. You're just repeating the same drivel in order to make your post lengthy. 




> Is she wrong about slaves being able to revolt?  Could they have done a better job fighting back against those who enslaved them?



Many slaves had always fought back against oppression in all kinds of manners, but the system they were subjected to and the penalties if their revolts failed or if they were caught were extremely severe and a lot of them valued their lives and feared the consequences. 

This lady has a problem with slaves accepting their life-styles under a systematic oppression that was not only hereditary but engraved into them that they were literally less than human. Many of them were brainwashed into believing this. 

The fact that you (and obviously the vlogger) needs this pointed out to you speaks a lot about yourself. 



> Why not try to prove slaves couldn't fight back?  Isn't that what you're trying to prove, anyway?



I just did, but you'll most likely ignore this, or skim over it since you've proven on a consistent basis to not have watched any of her videos, not read my post in their entirety, etc.

Protip:

Besides immaturely taking our debates to other threads, try and keep your irritation of the fact that you're a terrible debater inside here.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> What you're doing right now, typing smaller responses in an inadequate manner not wanting to dive too deep into the argument right now because you know you don't actually have an argument right now.
> 
> Ok
> 
> ...



.

I'm typing as short a response as possible because a lot of you have a bad habit of including a shit ton of irrelevent text that doesn't do anything more than waste pplz time and energy.

You state an opinion that "I don't have an argument".  Then make zero effort to back up your own positive claims.  Then you post a lot of superficial and petty observations and pretend those tiny inconsistencies disprove everything someone says.  

What opinion am I talking about?  *She believes black people could do more to improve their standard of living and quality of life.  And that by constantly blaming white people for everything and ignoring the degree to which black people individually contribute to making each others lives suck.  They ignore things that are real problems and are unable to see ways they could improve circumstances by taking responsibility for their own bad decisions -- as opposed to blaming white people for everything.*

You make a ton of accusations saying she's "ashamed" and "biased" and what facts prove either of those things is true?  Even if they were true, they don't amount to more than petty superficial observations.  

Saying that slaves could have done more to fight back in past eras could be a legitimate criticism.  If you disagree your job is to prove her criticism is not legitimate.  Avoiding the topic and avoiding a direct response by engaging in circular logic and trying to attack her character and personality traits by arbitrarily labeling her behavior as being "disrespectful to ancestors" is petty and superficial.  

"This lady has a problem with slaves accepting their lifestyle"?    What does that even mean?  

Like I said before, everything you've said doesn't amount to more than you pretending its acceptable for you to judge people you've never met, never talked to, people you know absolutely nothing about based on petty observations.



Risyth said:


> *Just came in, but...who's that woman? And why's she look like the basis of your argument? Is she important for something?*



Its not important.  Just a random slop fest of text.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> A lot of it has more to do with  the fact that points not only have to be pointed out to you on a consistent basis because you either
> 
> 1. Lazily read my post or don't read what they have to say
> 
> ...



.

You know, you might be an extremely impulsive person.  You say wild arbitrary things.  If someone asks you to back up your own words, you don't have a response for them because there's no real substance to support what you're saying.  Its just you saying random things based on emotions and kneejerk reactions trying to pretend there's legitimacy to what you're saying while you yourself aren't willing to look at basic facts relating to the topic.

If you have to attack someone personally and attack their character, and accuse them of being ashamed of their race or being disrespectful towards their ancestors.  A lot of the time that constitutes attacking a person due to an inability to attack a person's arguments.

You say things like I'm a "bad debater" and "I'm acting obtuse" with zero effort made to support the things you're saying.  You type a lot of text full of wild and unjustified accusations with nothing valid to support anything you're said.

Like I said repeatedly, you seem to believe its acceptable for you to judge people based on petty and superficial observations.  The same way that other people (who might be called ignorant) judge atheists based on the superficial observation they're atheist.  The same way that some people might judge gays as having AIDs simply becase on the petty and superficial observation they're a homosexual.  The same way that some people judge women as being whores who are asking for it because they shot a tiny amount of cleavage.

At some point you might want to ask whether you're the problem.

Whether the problem is you believing its acceptable to accuse people of things and judge others based on superficial things that lack evidence to support them.

You typed a lot of text and almost all of it is irrelevent because none of it goes anywhere near disproving the things she has said in her youtube clips.  You don't even try to disprove her perspective and simply rant about her character and personality and talk about things that have absolutely nothing to do with her perspective.

Example -



> She believes black people should "stop complaining about their situations and blaming white people for their problems" writing off systematic racism that has been passed down for generations. She made that abduntantly clear.
> 
> She's not 'just' stating "We can do more! Come on, we have to pull together!" She's writing off systematic oppression and seemingly doesn't believe it exist, which what a lot of minorities have issues with.



Saying that the energy people put into complaining would be better utilized elsewhere isn't "writing off systemic oppression" or any such nonsense.  I guess you've elevated your game to quoting people out of context, now?

Anyway, suffice it to say there's nothing you've said that shows your point of view is anything more than emotional kneejerk reactionism.  In all the text you've typed you've never made any effort to back up anything you've said or showed her point of view is flawed.

You've just made a ton of superficial observations relating to her personality and things that have absolutely nothing to do with the discussion to try and pretend its acceptable for you to judge people based on petty and insignificant things that don't even factor in to what they're saying.


----------



## EJ (Dec 26, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Hey, I would be glad to counter your points.
> 
> ...



Oh Sanity Check, you're amazing:




> Many slaves had always fought back against oppression in all kinds of manners, but the system they were subjected to and the penalties if their revolts failed or if they were caught were extremely severe and a lot of them valued their lives and feared the consequences.
> 
> This lady has a problem with slaves accepting their life-styles under a systematic oppression that was not only hereditary but engraved into them that they were literally less than human. Many of them were brainwashed into believing this.



Keep showing this thread you're terrible at reading other's opinions.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> Oh Sanity Check, you're amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

That doesn't mean they couldn't have revolted or that she is wrong for saying they could have.  Its an appeal to consequentialism where there _might be_ consequences for it.

That doesn't prove the Arab Spring, Spartacus or various types of revolts or uprisings are impossible despite what you might think.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2014)

Flow/Espionage is just Cirus 2.0. A kid that never learned how to properly debate so he just makes long posts of filler using every fallacy in the book, because that's what he observed here on NF.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 26, 2014)

Has that woman never watched Djano? Master Candy explains why they don't revolt.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 26, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Has that woman never watched Djano? Master Candy explains why they don't revolt.



That movie is .0001% accurate.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 26, 2014)

I thought Djano was supposed to be historically and scientifically factual?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 26, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Where the fuck did you get this?



Probably from black shooters being killed before being given the chance to surrender?  Seems likely to be true.


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 26, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> I agree with everyone here, this is just a cop out excuse.   Some of us still attended classes during 9/11, even when we could see the chaos happening live.
> 
> Besides, the Mike Brown and Eric Gardner incidences happened before Fall 2014 classes took place.  So if they were that outraged, then they should not have signed up for classes or audited them until they were able to attend classes again.



Thats suprising. A lot of teachers in my public school back then shut down class and asked us to come watch what happened on televisions they set up where they could.
Even if your teacher didn't want to they'd say that this has more educational value than anything we might learn that day and allow you to stay !
My teacher came to bring us back but Stig told her that he would handle any complaints from parents.

I would have skipped in high school / uni even if it was a test


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 26, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> I thought Djano was supposed to be historically and scientifically factual?



No, it's alternate history/historical fiction like Inglorious Basterds was. Stuff like the Mandingo fighting didn't happen IRL


----------



## Mathias124 (Dec 26, 2014)

Fell asleep to django, as did my mates haha.
I guess we didn't buy into the hype


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 26, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> Fell asleep to django, as did my mates haha.
> I guess we didn't buy into the hype



Really was a good movie tho. The KKK scene was funny as hell. If not the movie you at least got to watch that part.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nelson Mandela said:


> No, it's alternate history/historical fiction like Inglorious Basterds was. Stuff like the Mandingo fighting didn't happen IRL



Things like the Mandingo fighting _did _happen, they just didn't call it that and I don't know if they were fights to the death. In Frederick Douglass slave narrative he talks about how they used to make them fight each other and bet on it.

They also used to blindfold black children, tie one arm behind their backs, put them in a boxing ring and make them knock each other out for entertainment. It was called a  and it went on for a long time. My grandfather used to participate in them when he was a child in Georgia. They depict this in the James Brown Movie _Get On Up_ and its actually how they used to find boxers. Jack Johnson talked about how he used to take part in them.

Also, why is your name Nelson Mandela?



Hand Banana said:


> Really was a good movie tho. The KKK scene was funny as hell. If not the movie you at least got to watch that part.



Yeah, I liked the movie too. The best part was when Tarantino shows up as an Australian and Django escapes.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 26, 2014)

Nelson Mandela said:


> No, it's alternate history/historical fiction like Inglorious Basterds was. Stuff like the Mandingo fighting didn't happen IRL



I know, I was just fucking with yall.


But some of it was based on fact, though I will honestly say Im pretty sure Candy's belief wasn't based on science.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 26, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> Thats suprising. A lot of teachers in my public school back then shut down class and asked us to come watch what happened on televisions they set up where they could.
> Even if your teacher didn't want to they'd say that this has more educational value than anything we might learn that day and allow you to stay !
> My teacher came to bring us back but Stig told her that he would handle any complaints from parents.
> 
> I would have skipped in high school / uni even if it was a test



Are you talking about 9/11 or the Ferguson protests?


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 28, 2014)

The first 30 seconds though. I don't see anyone can ever follow this dude after watching this. Just embarrassing. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNvF2_2aaQo[/youtube]


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 28, 2014)

If they kill black people at least kill the ones who are either retarded or racist like Super Mike or Hand Banana.
And If the black people want to kill white cops... kill those retards who beat people without reason.

Lets try to make some order in this chaos.... killing could be a good thing if we do it right


----------

